# Beagle mix attacks Pit Bull and owner



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Beagle Attacks Pit Bull, Owner - News Story - WHIO Dayton


Well, at least the media actually reported it as it was this time. I feel bad for the Beagle mutt, even if it was aggressive, it was the fault of his owner he was loose..


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

What a shame. Another one, unfortunately, bites the dust because of a neglectant owner who does not bother to safely confine or leash their dog. When will people learn.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

It's maddening when any dog gets injured due to the criminal neglect of their owners.
I wish I could shake the beagle/mix's owners into 'shaken baby' syndrome and yell "WHAT DID WE LEARN FROM THIS? YOU IDIOTS"
But, that is neither feasible or logical.

I too am glad that they reported it correctly. 
I'm very tired of the big "power breeds" being the bad guys when the aggression was drawn out by an unleashed loose dog. 
You should be able to walk your dog or ride it down a street paid by your taxes and not deal with a dog fight.

Rant! Rant! Rant!!!!
And, yes...I've seen a few beagles with D/A issues, surprises me everytime but they are out there


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The beagle bit the Pit Bulls' owner, too. That is why she let go, she was restraining her dog while the beagle was biting him, then the beagle bit her hand - which made her let go of her dog..

I don't care what the breed is.. Be it 5lbs or 100lbs, it makes no difference because someone/thing is going to get hurt..


OH, and the beagle owner is trying to say that the male Pit Bull ran up on his porch, pulled his beagle 60 some feet unto the road, and proceeded to maul him.. BS


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

A crappy situation all around but I am also glad it was reported in the media.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> OH, and the beagle owner is trying to say that the male Pit Bull ran up on his porch, pulled his beagle 60 some feet unto the road, and proceeded to maul him.. BS


Not BS...totally believable beagle owner statement...at least where I live.
Kinda like "Not my kid...."


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

So glad to see 'not the pit bull's fault' in there.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

I am very glad to see that the tide is turning in the media that for once the stereo type has not been blamed


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Bee said:


> I am very glad to see that the tide is turning in the media that for once the stereo type has not been blamed


Very true!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh sure, when it's not at fault, *then* "pit bull" is a breed  
I don't really blame the media as much as I blame the audience. The media is a business that puts out what people want to buy/believe. 
No one (other than us) cares that a pit bull didn't attack, they want to hear more bad things about the thing they've decided to hate.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know if the Pit Bull in question is a pedigree pooch, but having seen him he is certainly a Pit Bull/possible cross, with another bull breed.

"Pit Bull" is not a breed in itself, it is the shortened name of the American Pit Bull Terrier. So when I say Pit Bull, I am talking about the APBT - that is the only Pit Bull.


----------

